# Regular Grand Lodge of England



## widows son (Dec 27, 2012)

I've visited their site, and other than a few differences seem to follow the rules of regularity, but are clandestine. Can someone shed some light on this?
Why are they clandestine?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I could remember old boys name from Lodgeroom US...but I remember when they split and formed.  My impression from the post at Lodgeroom US was the Grand Secretary at the time was passionate, interesting, and a little nuts.

That being said, they are irregular because they popped up more than two hundred years after the current grand lodge...so no room in the sandbox for another GL in England.


----------



## widows son (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok but why pop up in the first place? Especially when working the same 3 degrees, same landmarks, with a few extra degrees that have been discarded


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 28, 2012)

They don't hold any regularity, and were started like the Grand Orient of the USA for no other reason than they thought they could do Masonry better than anyone doing it now.  They have been linked to in the past with degree peddling and other undesirable behavior.

I don't know if they really exist outside of an on-line presence.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## THurse (Dec 28, 2012)

Brothers, this keeps me stable.Basic Fundamentals, it is wonderful to be reminded of our purposes.in life and the suffrage it took to get us where we are today. Please don't forget the fraternal bond we have.


----------



## widows son (Dec 28, 2012)

According to their site they have lodges in London and other parts of Europe, and Asia, their reason for the split was because they believe UGLE has degraded the craft to a mere social club.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 28, 2012)

widows son said:


> According to their site they have lodges in London and other parts of Europe, and Asia, their reason for the split was because they believe UGLE has degraded the craft to a mere social club.



Here you go:

http://www.masonicinfo.com/rgle.htm


----------



## widows son (Dec 28, 2012)

Thx brother. This rui fellow is something else. I didn't see on that site the reason for his loss of membership from the UGLE.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 28, 2012)

widows son said:


> Ok but why pop up in the first place?


The same reason there are over a hundred Grand Lodges (Inc) in California...


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 28, 2012)

Good observation brother.


----------



## THurse (Dec 29, 2012)

Their has to be a reason behind the reason. Why separate in this way? This is sad news.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 29, 2012)

The reason is always the same: Someone either doesn't get the rank he craves or misbehaves so badly that he is ejected. He then invents a "Grand Lodge" out of nothing and convinces a few people to join him.


----------



## widows son (Dec 29, 2012)

I love how he invites a fraudulent monarch from Argentina to be his grand master. Bryan's right, rui probably cheesed off UGLE, and pouted for a bit then decided to start his own GL which even though was started in 2006 claims age and  precedent over it. Some people's kids.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 29, 2012)

He didn't invent Araucania or _soi disant_ Prince Philippe. Araucania is a failed attempt at a country from the end of the 19th century, which has allegedly maintained a list of pretenders since then. As far as I can tell "inheritance" consists of making a purchase from the previous "incumbent". Philippe has apparently been playing his schtick since the 1950s. If RGLE weren't claiming Masonic ties, I would have expected endorsements from any number of _episcopi vagantes_ who claim various dubious "lines of apostolic succession" to soon follow.


----------



## widows son (Dec 29, 2012)

I know I didn't say he invented them, I said he invited them


----------



## Mac (Dec 29, 2012)

widows son said:


> Ok but why pop up in the first place? Especially when working the same 3 degrees, same landmarks, with a few extra degrees that have been discarded



I tried to respond from my phone, but the app didn't work. 

As far as why pop up in the first place, I think it's just like Henry VIII.  When you don't like the rules that are in place, you make a new game.

Not saying the English have a history of this kind of thing, of course.  :001_tongue:


----------



## THurse (Dec 29, 2012)

How long has the Lodges been around for? The Lodges are in a few Counties even Asia.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 29, 2012)

Grand Lodges and Church Denominations...every time someone sneezes...a new one lol


----------



## widows son (Dec 29, 2012)

It was created I 2005 or 2006


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 31, 2012)

Mac said:


> As far as why pop up in the first place, I think it's just like Henry VIII.  When you don't like the rules that are in place, you make a new game. :001_tongue:




I think Mel Brooks said it best.

"It's nice to be king."

:39:


----------



## widows son (Jan 4, 2013)

This guy also uses his version of freemasonry as a political tool.


----------



## THurse (Jan 4, 2013)

Now I see why it is difficult to have unity. You don't know who is real and who isn't. Sad news.


----------



## widows son (Jan 4, 2013)

And there obviously is no reasoning with them. This guy had his membership revoked for unmasonic conduct, a bad start. We don't need anymore bad apples.


----------

